# VIA Fares



## Rail Freak (Sep 13, 2011)

Are VIA's express deals $ per person or per room, on the cabin for 2?

Thanx


----------



## Jim G. (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes they are per person. Follow thru like your buying tickets for the total. I think there are some taxes too.


----------

